# Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland​*


> *Das Jahresabschlussranking 2016 der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände in Deutschland*
> 
> _*Auf dem "Treppchen":*_
> 1.: *PETA - DAFV*
> ...



Diese persönliche Rangliste basiert auf meiner persönlichen Einschätzung an Hand all dessen, was in den letzten 5 Jahren passiert ist - in und um diese genannten Verbände. 

Es ist also kein "objektives" Ranking, sondern meine persönliche, rein subjektive Einschätzung. 

Sowohl beim Ranking selber wie bei meinen Argumenten zur Einordnung ist das rein subjektiv. Ich habe versucht, nicht nur die Ausrichtung pro oder contra Angler aus meiner Sicht darzustellen, sondern auch die Wirksamkeit der Arbeit für, bzw. hier leider meist: gegen Angler. 

Daher gerne diskutieren, ob der eine oder andere Verband anders eingeordnet werden sollte ins Ranking, auch ob einer fehlt, ein Argument überdacht werden sollte etc..

Wenn mich jemand überzeugen kann, werde ich gerne das Ranking entsprechend ändern.

*Rangliste der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände Deutschlands*

_*Auf dem "Treppchen":*_
1.: *PETA - DAFV*
braucht man nicht weiter ausführen

Aktualisierung 22.11. 2016
Nachdem nun GF Seggelke ins gleiche Horn wie sein Kollege Spahn früher stösst (Angeln nur zur Verwertung), bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als den DAFV nun eine weitere Strufe hochzuranken zu PETA


> Ich hab lange geschwankt, ob ich PETA oder DAFV für gefährlicher halte. Aber während PETA ja selber zugibt, das Angeln abschaffen zu wollen, gibt der DAFV vor, etwas auch für Angler zu tun zu wollen, obwohl sie in der Praxis die organisierte Anglerschaft zersplittern und von Dorschquote bis Angeln nur zur Verwertung klar gegen Angler arbeiten, ist also hinterhältiger. Auf der anderen Seite ist bei PETA eine deutlich größere Kompetenz in Sachen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit zu verzeichnen, so dass der DAFV "nur" auf den zweiten Rang bei der Anglerfeindlichkeit kommt...



2.: *Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. - Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. *

*Aktualisierung 15.12. 2016*
Nachdem nun der  Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. den Anglern seines Nachbarverbandes plötzlich die jahrelang gewährten Karten nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellt (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4606541#post4606541) und damit zeigt, dass es ihm rein um seine verbandsegoistische Sicht und ins keinster Weise um die Förderung des Angeln oder der Angler insgesamt oder Solidarität untereinander geht, steigt der Verband von Platz 3 auf Platz 2 zum LSFV-SH

*Aktualisierung 17.10. 2016*
Der LSFV-SH klettert für die Äußerungen seines Geschäftsführers Vollborn im Tagesspiegel (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320927) von Platz 3 auf Platz 2 

GF LSFV-SH fast schon Sekretär der DAFV-Präsidentin.  Auch "Desinformierer" zum Machterhalt (LSFV-SH; Westensee, Kündigung DAFV wieder zurück gezogen etc.). Für die "Erklärung" des Geschäftsführers, die in meinen Augen klar anglerfeindlich ist (wenn man Angler für so doof hält, das zu glauben), rutscht der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. vom 5. auf den hier 3. Platz aufs Treppchen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653



3.: *NABU - Fischereiverband Saar KöR  - Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg  - Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V *
NABU ist auch ein klassischer Verband der Anglerfeinde, angeführt von einem Präsidenten Tschimpke, der Angler diffamiert (wir berichteten, Spendenaufruf zum Gewässerkauf, dass Angler und Landwirte die nicht kriegen)

 Saarland unterstützt momentan aktiv mehr Tierschutz beim Angeln und will das im Gesetz festschreiben etc.. Fallen im Ernstfall eher Anglern in den Rücken (Beispiele: Saar mit Tierschutz im Fischereigesetz), klassischer alter VDSF-Verband, "Herrscher der Angler" statt deren Dienstleister, mehr Schützer- als Anglerverband.

_Aktualisierung 21.11.2016_
nach:


> *Aktualisierung 12.11. 2016*
> Auf Grund des Wunsches des Präsidenten Richter, gegen einen Beschluss seines Verbandes wieder erneut zu versuchen, in den DAFV zurück zu kehren, ohne dass sich beim DAFV auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas verbessert hätte und Frau Dr. mit ihrem Präsidium sogar wieder kandidieren will, wird natürlich der LVSA wieder in die Riege definitiv anglerfeindlicher Landesverbände aufgenommen und kommt hier von Platz 14 auf Platz 4


 hat immer noch der LVSA bis heut die Unwahrheit auf seinen Seiten stehen und belügt entweder vorsätzlich Angler oder begreift gor nix - beides gleich anglerfeindlich..
Daher von 4 jetzt aufs Treppchen



_Aktualisierung 03.11. 2016_
Nach der neusten Schote der in meinen Augen absoluten Anglerverarschung des LFV-BW, der an den DAFV Forderungen stellt, die er selber seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber nicht erbringen kann oder will, kommt der LFV-BW nunmehr aufs Treppchen, von vormals Platz 4..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4591717#post4591717

_Aktualisierung 19.09. 2016_
Nachdem der Fischereiverband Saar KöR auf seinen Seiten einen elenden "Rechtfertigungsversuch" für ihr Einknicken gegenüber dem Gesetzgeber bez. Tierschutz beim Angeln  eingestellt hat, rutscht er wiederum einen Rang höher in der Anglerfeindlichkeit.

_Aktualisierung 06. 10. 2016_
Von Platz 5 auf Platz 3
Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. kommt nun nach dem Setzkescherverbot mit der nächsten Verbotsschote (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4579601#post4579601)!

Vor allem die Argumentation da (wegen Verboten würden mehr auswärtige Angler kommen, denen man nun nicht wieder Herr wird) ist so absurd und anglerfeindlich, dass der dritte Platz hier eigentlich noch geschönt ist - da man aber erwarten kann, dass dieser Landesverband weitere solcher Schoten abliefert, brauchen wir noch etwas Luft nach oben....
Mehr Schützer- als Anglerverband, Hauptunterstützer des anglerfeindlichen Kurses des DAFV, stützen diesen ohne jede Kritik.
Alter, VDSF-geprägter  Verbotsverband (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbote Marina Rünthe etc.) 


*Die "Platzierten" *
4.: *BUND - WWF - Greenpeace - Deutscher Tierschutzbund - Landesfischereiverband Bayern*
Eine Sorte, diese 3 in meinen Augen, mit NABU und PETA kann man das unter dem Begriff  "spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie" zusammen fassen.
Immer wenns ernst wird, gegen Menschen, gegen Nutzung, gegen Jagd, gegen Angler und fürs eigene Spendensäckel.. 

*Aktualisierung 17.10. 2016*
Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern klettert für das schönreden des Abknüppelgebotes und vor allem der jetzigen aktuellen Änderungen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4584564#post4584564) von Platz 6 auf Platz 4:
*Landesfischereiverband Bayern *
Klassischer alter VDSF-Verband, "Herrscher der Angler" statt deren Dienstleister, mehr Schützer- als Anglerverband, befürworten oder bekämpfen nicht richtig das Abknüppelgebot Fallen im Ernstfall eher Anglern in den Rücken (Augenthaler bei Bayern als Beispiel), bevor sie sich mit Behörden, Politik oder Medien positiv für Angler und Angeln auseinander setzen. 


5.: *Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V. *
Mehr Schützer- als Anglerverbände, Hauptunterstützer des anglerfeindlichen Kurses des DAFV, stützen diesen ohne jede Kritik
Präsident wie Biologe W-E arbeiten aktiv im DAFV an der Desinformation der organisierten Angelfischer über die wahren Zustände im DAFV, VErbotsverband (Nachtangelverbot Weser-Ems).

6.:*Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.  - Verband Hessischer Fischer*
Berlin Brandenburg hatte seine Position noch nicht gefunden, teilweise kritisch gegen DAFV, dann wieder in alte VDSF-Verhaltensweisen gegen Angler verfallend - nach dieser Geschichte scheint die endgültige Richtung absehbar: Wie früher im VDSF wieder gegen Angler und Angeln.
_Aktualisierung 26.11. 2016 _
Der Landesverband VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg macht gemeinsame Sache mit dem DAFV auf der Messe Berlin.
https://vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/98...detail&cHash=0f088941d975feeed15daab3da469cd4
Wer mit den größten Anglerfeinden und Totengräbern des Angelns in Deutschlands so kooperiert, steigt natürlich auch hier im Ranking der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände entsprechend von Platz 10 auf Platz 6 zu den Hessenfischern.

_Aktualisierung 21. 11. 2016_
Per se sind Abstimmungen aus Unkenntnis oder Dummheit nicht anglerfeindlich.
Wenn damit wie hier aber der Fortbestand einer anglerfeindlichen Organisation wie des DAFV weiter ermöglicht wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040
hat das Konsequenzen im Ranking für die Hessenfischer von Platz 10 auf Platz 6



7.: *Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.*
Klarer Befürworter von "alles abknüppeln", ohne dass das in RLP gesetzlich notwendig wäre. Allerdings aus dem DAFV ausgetreten, insgesamt aber undurchsichtig und eher Alt-VDSF-Richtung.

8.: *Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.  - Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. *
Machen teilweise im jeweiligen Land nicht alles falsch, unterstützen aber kritiklos den DAFV bei seiner Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischerschaft. Sehen sich auch eher als Herrscher denn als Angestellte und Dienstleister der Angler

9.: *Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e.V. - Landesanglerverband Thüringen e.V. - Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. *
Unbedeutendere Klein- und Splitterverbände, die bis jetzt fest zum DAFV stehen 

10.: *Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*
Hat ihre Position noch nicht gefunden, teilweise kritisch gegen DAFV, dann wieder in alte VDSF-Verhaltensweisen gegen Angler verfallend - endgültige Richtung nicht absehbar

11.: *Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.*
Der deutsche Fischereiverband versucht immer wieder, auch Angler und Angeln positiv zu vertreten und positiv in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen. Da sie aber leider zu wenig Klartext und klare Kante gegen ihr Mitglied DAFV zeigen, ist das mehr eine "Entschuldigung" an, als Arbeit für Angler und Angeln.

*>Ab hier kann man nicht mehr von per se "anglerfeindlich" sprechen, ab hier gehts praktisch eher in Richtung immer anglerfreundlicher:*
12.: *Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.*
Hat eine Umbildung im Präsidium hinter sich, Richtung wird sich zeigen, will aber zumindest die Kündigung beim DAFV durchziehen und das aufräumen, was unter den letzten Präsidenten im ASVHH alles versaubeutelt wurde - Tendenziell momentan wohl eher Richtung Angler.

13.: *Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *
Mit dem neuen Präsidium noch auf Richtungssuche, viele interne Probleme/Machtkämpfe, auch mit Castingbereich.
Mit dem aktuellen Präsidium aber auf dem Weg klar Richtung Angler. 

14.: *Fischer-Union-West e.V. RLP *
Beim DAFV gekündigt, versucht am Angler orientiert zu arbeiten

15.: *Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
Beim DAFV gekündigt, erster Landesverband der aktiv Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln macht und dabei auch in Politik und Gesellschaft in NDS erfolgreich etwas bewegt hat....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Josera (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Die Fischerei Müritz-Plau GmbH würde ich noch als Angler freundlich bezeichnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Ist aber eine Firma und kein Verband. 
;-)


----------



## Wizard2 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Also auf den Plätzen 1&2 ist es eng, man sollte nicht vergessen das der dafv sich durch "zwangsabgaben"  finanziert, von uns anglern. während peta sich mehr Mühe gibt und spenden sammelt. ....

dfv würde ich doch eher als nicht feindlich beschreiben. Das manch ist halt das dafv/vdsf Leute drin sitzen. Aber dafür machen sie ihre Sache ganz gut... Was wohl möglich wäre wenn man die nieten austauschen könnte


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> dfv würde ich doch eher als nicht feindlich beschreiben. Das manch ist halt das dafv/vdsf Leute drin sitzen. Aber dafür machen sie ihre Sache ganz gut... Was wohl möglich wäre wenn man die nieten austauschen könnte


Richtig - dennoch "kneifen" die vor ihrem Mitglied DAFV.
Aber auch deswegen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319954) sind sie auf dem letzten anglerfeindlichen Platz, vor dem "Sprung" ins "anglerfreundliche"...


----------



## junglist1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Wurde evtl ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt mit dem *Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
Aber wenn dieser Verband doch auf der Seite der Angler ist, warum zur Hölle steht er auf der Liste der Anglerfeindlichen???

Sollte man den Thread Titel evtl. anpassen? 
Langsam kommt hier Bild Niveau ins Anglerboard hab ich das Gefühl.......
Blut muss fließen oder so ähnlich.....
Lese auch ohne reisserische Überschriften gerne im Board, evtl etwas sachlichkeit zurück gewinnen Herr Admin und Boardbesitzer ? (Welches anscheinend mittlerweile Geld abwerfen muss....)
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Weil wir davon ausgehen, dass man bei uns nicht nur Überschriften liest:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *>Ab hier kann man nicht mehr von per se "anglerfeindlich" sprechen, ab hier gehts praktisch eher in Richtung immer anglerfreundlicher:*



Und weil die auch  erst auf dem (zugegeben sehr guten) Weg sind, aber noch nicht angekommen.

Der AV-NDS wurde hier als anglerfreundlichster Verband gelistet..


----------



## Jose (11. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

so, nachdem alle teppiche bissspuren aufweisen hab ich noch den blick in den spiegel geschafft. und da seh in thomas an sich informativen trööt einige dialektiasche schwächen.
grundsätzlich: nicht alles was sich über spenden finanziert hat was mit anglern zu tun, ist also kein ausschluß-kriterium.eine diktion wie wer nicht für uns... verbietet sich, nicht nur verbal, erst recht inhaltlich. also:


petra ist eindeutig gegen, ganz klar feindlich, nicht nur anglerfeindlich. ist eine der sieben plagen in neuem gewand.
verbände vereine und sonstige "für angler gangs" agieren, dh. die sind aktiv und in ihren aktionen und deren folgen zumeist nicht gerade angeln-förderlich.
könnt man vergessen, wenn angler nicht ständig für die zahlen müssten und die sich nicht ihre legitimation aus dem hehrenen "alles für die angler" beziehen würden. folgen aber eher eigenen pöstchen- und sonstigen interessen. und fühlen sich auch noch super dabei, wenn sie nicht nachtanglen, schutzgebiete anglerisch meiden usw. usw., was die wahrscheinlich auch ohne gebote/verbote auf ihren sofas ausreiten.
dann gibts noch die, die weder fürs angeln noch gegen einstehen, sondern für das, was ihrer nicht unfundierter meinung für "natur" wichtig ist.
mag man drüber streiten aber nabu und bund passen maximal ins spendensammler-tütchen, bei anglerfeindlich klemmts arg.

es sei denn, man wolle sich unsensibelst das "wer nicht für uns ist..." zu eigen machen.

hier helfen blicke in den spiegel und, iggelig wies ist, auch mal bisse in den debbich
hab fettig


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

*NABU ist KLAR anglerfeindlich. Genauso der BUND!*

Nachgewiesen.

Sonst  sollen sie zuerst mal ihren Präsi Tschimpke beim NABU rausschmeissen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170

Wer nicht Menschen insgesamt aussperren will (der ist dann menschenfeindlich, ist der NABU, BUND etc. auch oft genug) , sondern wie im Link explizit Angler und Landwirte, den nenne ich schlicht weiterhin anglerfeindlich..

Das bedeutet nicht dass es nicht vor Ort vernünftigere NABU- oder BUND - Leute geben kann..

Es gibt auch in Angelvereinen trotz ihrer meist elenden Verbände an der Basis genügend gute Leute..

*Und beim BUND nicht anders!!*

Wenigstens hast Du das mit PETA zugegeben, dass die anglerfeindlich sind.

Aber gerade NABU und BUND arbeiten ja (leider nicht nur) in NRW mit dieser anglerfeindlichen PETA zusammen.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051

Ich zieh mir sowas ja nicht aus der Nase, so gut solltest Du mich kennen, sondern hab normal wie hier auch immer dafür schon Belege ...

Dennoch bleibt das Folgende auch dann, wenn Deine Argumente nicht gestochen haben ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist also kein "objektives" Ranking, sondern meine persönliche, rein subjektive Einschätzung.


----------



## Deiwel666 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Ich glaube die Richtung stimmt schon im Allgemeinen, doch bin ich der Meinung dass gerade aufgrund der neusten Entwicklungen beim LFVBW eben dieser auf Platz zwei, wenn auch mit etwas Abstand auf Peta, vorrückt. Die Verbandsfunktionäre geben auf der Facebook- Seite offen zu, dass sie nicht wissen wie man die Bedürfnisse der Angler bedienen könne. Auch wird von Herr Markus Hannemann (LFVBW- Kreisvorsitzender) gar bezweifelt dass überhaupt Interesse besteht nachts zu angeln. Wem diese vom Verband betrieben Politik nicht zusage, der solle doch gefälligst seine Koffer packen und in ein anderes Bundesland auswandern. Leute so dreist ist nicht mal der DAFV, NABU und sonstige Konsorten. Für mich ist der LFVB ganz klar zu gut bewertet. Ich empfehle jedem sich von diesem selbst zu übezeugen:

https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...f_t=comment_mention&notif_id=1473938054653298


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Richtung stimmt schon im Allgemeinen, doch bin ich der Meinung dass gerade aufgrund der neusten Entwicklungen beim LFVBW eben dieser auf Platz zwei, wenn auch mit etwas Abstand auf Peta, vorrückt. Die Verbandsfunktionäre geben auf der Facebook- Seite offen zu, dass sie nicht wissen wie man die Bedürfnisse der Angler bedienen könne. Auch wird von Herr Markus Hannemann (LFVBW- Kreisvorsitzender) gar bezweifelt dass überhaupt Interesse besteht nachts zu angeln. Wem diese vom Verband betrieben Politik nicht zusage, der solle doch gefälligst seine Koffer packen und in ein anderes Bundesland auswandern. Leute so dreist ist nicht mal der DAFV, NABU und sonstige Konsorten. Für mich ist der LFVB ganz klar zu gut bewertet. Ich empfehle jedem sich von diesem selbst zu übezeugen:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/post...f_t=comment_mention&notif_id=1473938054653298


Ich kann Deine Gedanken nachvollziehen und werde das beobachten und Erwägung ziehen, da ich kaum Argumente gegen Dein Statement aufbringen kann.

Gegenargumente sind natürlich (so jemand eines findet) genauso gerne willkommen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Das Saarland gibt sich aber auch Mühe auf die vorderen Plätze zu kommen;
ist ja wie ein Wettrennen unter den LVs so langsam. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Da hast Du auch nicht unrecht..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Die Verbandsfunktionäre geben auf der Facebook- Seite offen zu, dass sie nicht wissen wie man die Bedürfnisse der Angler bedienen könne.



Kunststück,die bemerken ja nicht einmal ihr NICHTKÖNNEN 

Selbst dann nicht,wenn sie wieder und wieder direkt(hier im Board,)mit dem kürzlich fabrizierten Mist konfrontiert werden.

Ohne Einsicht wird das nie was..die sollten sich als Grundaufgabe mal Einsteins Definition von Wahnsinn zu Gemüte führen



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Auch wird von Herr Markus Hannemann (LFVBW- Kreisvorsitzender) gar bezweifelt dass überhaupt Interesse besteht nachts zu angeln. Wem diese vom Verband betrieben Politik nicht zusage, der solle doch gefälligst seine Koffer packen und in ein anderes Bundesland auswandern.



Würden wir Anglerfeindliche Politik noch um den Faktor dumme und hilflose Argumentation nebst bodenloser  Landvogtarroganz ergänzen,wäre das ein ganz grosser Favorit auf den Anglers Enemy Award.

Dagegen muss man gegenüber Peta fast schon Milde und Mitleid walten lassen,man erwartet von denen schliesslich nix anderes als gegen Angler zu sein.

Respekt..in Relation zu dem ,was der Kreisvorsitzende da in Position als angebl.Anglervertreter(!) raushaut,sind das echt "nur" arme Irre..die richtig gefährlichen Verbotsbeklatscher,sind mal wieder in den eigenen Reihen zu finden.

Schade das es neben B-Ws Anglerpolitik, keine echten Wüsten im Ländle gibt..da gehören solche Pfeifen nämlich mit Schimpf und Schande hingejagt.Da müsste er auch nicht Nachts fischen gehen.

Ich denke mal,das ihm dann auch viele beim packen SEINER Koffer zur Hand gehen würden.


----------



## Tobi92 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Die von PETA wenn des sehn, wirds wahrscheinlich ausgedruckt und an den Kühlschrank gehängt. Oder noch besser, sie brüsten sich gleich auf ihrer Homepage damit...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha383 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

47 ich habe neue Aufträge für sie.
:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindlichste Verbände in Deutschland*

Ich hab mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und muss zugestehen, dass B-W wie das Saarland auf Grund aktueller Geschehnisse zu positiv gerankt wurden.

Da ja aber nicht nur aktuelle Geschehnisse, sondern auch angelpolitische Grundrichtung wie das konkrete Verhalten der letzten Jahre eine Rolle spielt, möchte ich die Verbände Saarland und B-W nicht wie vorgeschlagen auf den zweiten Platz, sondern zusammen mit BUND, WWF, Greenpeace und Deutscher Tierschutzbund (vorerst) auf den 4. Platz setzen..

Man muss ja auch nochmal nachlegen können, falls die weiter solche Sch.... bauen....

Siehe Änderung im Eingangsposting....


----------



## Blauzahn (17. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Vorletzter zu werden ist nur durch "hartes Training" möglich...
also strengt euch an und trainiert.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Bei manchen denk ich eher, man muss so geboren werden............


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Ja.
In manchen Kulturen wurden die Zurückgebliebenen, die Dorfdeppen, die Rückgratlosen, die ja nun mal überall zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz dabei sind, auf dem Eis ausgesetzt, 
in den meisten anderen wurden'se aber liebevoll aufgenommen und als Ziegenaufpasser oder so mit durch geschleift.
Bei deutschen Anglers werden die gewählt... #t


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Gibt es irgendwelch Belege für diese angebliche Anglerfeindlichkeit des WWF?
Diese Orga ist nämlich nicht per se Angel oder Jagdfeindlich!
Da sitzen sogar Jäger im Vorstand, b.z.w. sind bedeutende Förderer!
Bezüglich der Berufs- und Piratenfischerei sind sie aber kritisch, Stichwort "Geisternetze", was ja eher positiv (für Angler) zu sehen ist.
Ich finde die haben in der Listung nix zu suchen, zumindest nicht an der Stelle!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde die haben in der Listung nix zu suchen, zumindest nicht an der Stelle!


Ich schon, erstens deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist also kein "objektives" Ranking, sondern meine persönliche, rein subjektive Einschätzung.


Zweitens: Geh auf deren Seite, typische Spendensammelindustrieseite, bevor Du zu einer Info kommst, musste x Spendenaufrufe per Banner oder sogar PopUps ignorieren. In genau solchen Organisationen sammeln sich typischerweise die Naturentfernten aus der Stadt (bevorzugt birkenstocktragende, doppelnamige, vegetarisch/vergane, selber nicht arbeitende Lehrers/Beamtengattinnen, die so versuchen ihrem Leben wenigstens irgendeinen Sinn zu geben) , die dann den Nutzern zeigen wollen, wo der Barthel den Moscht holt..

Drittens wollen sie ohne Sinn und Verstand Angler beim Thema Dorschmanagement Ostsee einschränken, statt Angler gegenüber Fischerei zu fördern. Und das, damit Fischerei (Ziel Politik) davon profitieren kann.

Viertens habe ich sie bewusst nicht so anglerfeindlich wie den NABU oder den DAFV oder PETA gerankt, weil ich da schon Unterschiede sehe.

Aber eben in einer Reihe mit LFV-BW, LFV-Bayern, FV Saar, BUND und Greenpeace sowie Tierschutzbund, da kommt auf diesem 4. Platz in meinen Augen schon das Passende zusammen....

Fünftens gehts ja nicht um "per se anglerfeindlich, sondern "wie" anglerfeindlich, da isses dann halt für mich (momentan) PLatz 4:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Orga ist nämlich nicht per se Angel oder Jagdfeindlich!
> Da sitzen sogar Jäger im Vorstand, b.z.w. sind bedeutende Förderer!


Ob da dann Jäger im Vorstand sitzen spielt keine Rolle, die sitzen z. B. auch im "Ökologischen Jagdverband" (Verband hauptsächlich der jagenden Waldbesitzer, die möglichst viel Schalenwild schiessen wollen, damit der Wald nicht (so sehr) verbissen wird), ohne dass der ökologische Jagdverband auch nur annähernd Jäger- oder Jagdfreundlich wäre....




Ein Argument, WARUM die da NICHTS zu suchen haben, habe ich auch vermisst...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Erstens: Wenn diese Liste rein subjektiv ist und deshalb nicht diskutierbar, warum soll denn hier überhaupt jemand diese kommentieren?
Zweitens: Ein Argument, warum deren Arbeit eher anglerfreundlich ist, habe ich bereits genannt (Geisternetze).
Drittens: Wenn der Aufbau einer Webseite, oder auch die Tatsache von Spenden zu leben, dazu gereicht anglerfeindlich zu sein, ist diese Argumentation lächerlich!

Ich will abschließend noch sagen, dass es meinerseits keine Verbindung zu WWF gibt, ich 
diese nur bisher für seriös gehalten habe und eben nicht anglerfeindlich, wie andere 
Organisationen, welche zu Recht Eingang in diese "Hassliste" fanden.

schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Nicht diskutierbar steht wo? 

Diskutiere ich nicht?

Gilt Diskussion nur, wenn ich Deine Argumente  als richtig anerkenne?

Ich seh das eben anders als Du, so ist das nun mal in Diskussionen.

Geistenetze haben davon abv auch nix mit Anglerfreundlich zu tun, was haben Angler mit Geisternetzen zu schaffen? 
Nix, eben..

Und sonst hab ich kein (bis jetzt) noch kein für mich nachvollziehbares Argument für eine Anglerfreundlichkeit des WWF gefunden bzw. aufgezeigt bekommen...

Dafür aber genügend dagegen aufgezeigt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Vorne entsprechend geändert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für diesen elenden "Rechtfertigungsversuch" geht das Saarland im Ranking anglerfeindlichster Verbände wieder ein Stückchen hoch, nun auf dem Treppchen, Platz 3 , zusammen Mit NABU..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979


----------



## rippi (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Warum sind eigentlich nur Vereine und Verbände in der Liste und keine Parteien?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Weil der Thread heisst anglerfeindliche *Verbände*..


----------



## Smanhu (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Also der LV-BW sollte noch mindestens ein Stüfchen nach vorne gesetzt werden! Saarland scheint dem LV-BW stark nachzueifern aber ich seh den LV-BW mindestens auf gleicher Stufe. Schon alleine wegen dieses elenden Themas Nachtangeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Naja, aktuell ist Saarland noch in Bezug anglerfeindlich vor dem LFV-BW, weil die ja aktiv am neuen Fischereigesetz gegen Angler mitgearbeitet und das für gut geheissen haben, dass Angler diskreditiert werden und noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen bekommen (was ja klar aus der Pressemeldung von Minister Kost hervorgeht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641).

MOMENTAN macht der LFV-BW ja nur aktiv NICHTS für Angler und verschwendet Anglergeld, aktiv kooperieren für ein noch schlimmeres Gesetz mit anglerfeindlichen Ministern tun die ja in BW momentan noch nicht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Habe gerade den Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. von Platz 5 auf Platz 3 "verbessert".....

Grund:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich muss mich da so zurück halten......
> 
> Vor allem:
> Im Normalfall kommt je keine Zeitung von alleine drauf, über ein solches Nebenthema so zu berichten.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

_Aktualisierung 08.10. 2016_
Auf Grund des unten verlinkten Vorfalles und vor allem der "Erklärung" des Geschäftsführers, die in meinen Augen zeigt, wie wenig man von Anglern hält, wenn man denen sowas auftischt, und angesichts dessen, dass weder andere hauptamtliche noch "ehren"amtliche Funktionäre des LSFV-SH das unterbinden, rutscht der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. vom 5. auf den hier 3. Platz aufs Treppchen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320653


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Gibt es auch ein Ranking für die angelfreundlichsten Verbände?

Sofern es diese überhaupt gibt.

Bin gerade auf der Seite des WWF. Ich sehe nicht, wo diese die Angelei einschränken wollen.
Die bevorzugen klar die Angelfischerei gegenüber der Netzfischerei.
https://www.edeka.de/nachhaltigkeit...nfisch/skipjack_thunfisch___pole_and_line.jsp


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Das ist die berufliche Langleinenfischerei, welche die meinen, nicht Angler - haben wir schon x-mal erklärt.

Richtig lesen ab Platz 12


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 17.10. 2016*

Ich muss an Hand der aktuellen Ereignisse wieder mal aktualisieren.

Der LSFV-SH klettert für die Äußerungen seines Geschäftsführers Vollborn im Tagesspiegel (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320927) von Platz 3 auf Platz 2 zum DAFV

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern klettert für das schönreden des Abknüppelgebotes und vor allem der jetzigen aktuellen Änderungen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4584564#post4584564) von Platz 6 auf Platz 4:


Platz 6 bleibt unbesetzt, bis den einer einnimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Für DAFV und LSFV-SH wirds langsam eng - bei der nächsten Schote stehen sie mit PETA auf Platz 1.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Der Verband Hessischer Fischer ist momentan auf Platz 10 unterwegs:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 10.: *Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V. - Verband Hessischer Fischer - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*
> Haben ihre Position noch nicht gefunden, teilweise kritisch gegen DAFV, dann wieder in alte VDSF-Verhaltensweisen gegen Angler verfallend - endgültige Richtung nicht absehbar



Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich den auf Platz 11, also einen Platz näher Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit, setzen soll.

Denn die Aussage zum Thema "zurücksetzen von Fischen" des VFH war die erste deutlich anglerfreundliche aus den Reihen des DAFV bzw. der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei..

Während (fast) ALLE ANDEREN immer meinen, bei Äußerungen zum Thema zurücksetzen zuerst Angler verunglimpfen zu müssen, auf "Trophäenangeln" und "C+R hinzuweisen, hat hier der VHF ja Klartext geredet, was die Folge dieses Wahnsinns ist, wegen ein paar reiner C+Rler aus "Tierschutz"gründen vorzuschreiben, dass jeder maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln sei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Satz find ich persönlich besonders gelungen, weil er richtig klar macht, was Sache ist:
> 
> 
> > Aus dem Tierschutzrecht lässt sich ausschließlich die alte Regel ableiten, *die neue hat Züge eines Fischvernichtungsprogramms*



Erstklassig auf den Punkt gebracht!!

Dennoch werde ich den VHF vorerst weiter auf Platz 10 lassen (ist ja schon nicht schlecht), zu viel ist da undurchsichtig, zu wenig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, zu wenig Information der Basis.

Auch wenn man bei Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ja schon um kleine Brocken Anglerfreundlichkeit froh ist, reicht das aber noch nicht, um einen Platz weiter hier bei meinem Ranking Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit zu gehen - da muss mehr und konstanter was kommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Nach der neusten Schote der in meinen Augen absoluten Anglerverarschung des LFV-BW, der an den DAFV Forderungen stellt, die er selber seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber nicht erbringen kann oder will, kommt der LFV-BW nunmehr aufs Treppchen..
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4591717#post4591717


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



> 13.: Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V.
> Beim DAFV gekündigt, beide versuchen am Angler orientiert zu arbeiten, Sachsen auf Grund seiner Größe zu mehr Kompromissen genötigt.


Auf Grund des Wunsches des Präsidenten, gegen einen Beschluss seines Verbandes wieder erneut zu versuchen, in den DAFV zurück zu kehren, ohne dass sich beim DAFV auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas verbessert hätte und Frau Dr. mit ihrem Präsidium sogar wieder kandidieren will, wird natürlich der LVSA wieder in die Riege definitiv anglerfeindlicher Landesverbände aufgenommen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Friedel Richter  vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen kündigte an, dass er gegen den Beschluss seines Verbandes daran arbeiten wolle, den LVSA wieder zurück in den DAFV zu führen und das erneut abstimmen zu lassen. Gründe seien die Fortschritte in der Arbeit des DAFV..



Dafür nun von Platz 13 auf Platz 4 zu BUND,  WWF, Greenpeace, Deutscher Tierschutzbund, Landesfischereiverband Bayern....

Sollten die im LVSA organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer ihren Delegierten so viel Druck machen, dass die notwendige Abstimmung die Rückkehr in den DAFV verhindern würde, würde das natürlich Berücksichtigung finden. Mit einem Präsident Richter, der so eine Rückkehr ohne nachvollziehbare Gründe anstösst,  wird allerdings der LVSA immer unter den anglerfeindlichen Landesverbänden bleiben müssen. Man weiss da ja nie, was da dann wieder kommt....


----------



## Worscht (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Schon vor vier Wochen habe ich auf die neuen Aktivitäten des LVSA hingewiesen (Messe Leipzig und Statement DAFV). Und es ist nicht nur die Ansicht Friedel Richters. Ich durfte die "positive Arbeit und Entwicklung des DAFV" auch von Anderen vernehmen.|krach: Der LVSA arbeitet eindeutig gegen die Entscheidung der Mitglieder und diese gehören umfassend aufgeklärt. Dies gilt auch für die Vorstellungen zu Veränderungen am Fischereigesetz und die "Fehlentwicklungen" bei den Gewässern der Regionalverbände.
Dieser Platz VIER ist wohlverdient - leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

@ Worscht:
Ich muss mich auch bei Dir persönlich entschuldigen, aus dem Hauptamt kamen da andere Infos als aus dem Ehrenamt im LVSA, daher hatte ich Dich vor 4 Wochen noch anders informiert.

Hauptamt hat wohl inzwischen vom Ehrenamt Maulkorb gegenüber uns in der Red. verpasst bekommen, Anrufe wie Mails werden plötzlich nicht mehr beantwortet, nachdem wir vorher eine gute Zusammenarbeit hatten.

Thema Rückgrat und Anstand..............

Wenn es in Sachsen noch anständige und richtige Angler gibt - und nicht nur im LVSA organisierte Angel- und Sportfischer - sollten diese die Zeit bis zur HV nutzen und in ihren Vereinen und Bezirken etc. aufklären und informieren.

Tun sie das nicht oder nicken das noch mit ab, haben sies schlicht nicht besser verdient..

Ein weiterer Sargnagel fürs Angeln in Deutschland...


----------



## Worscht (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Ja, es gibt auch in Sachsen anständige Angler. Aber Kritik ist bei der Führung unerwünscht - zum neuen DAFV-Kuschelkurs steht nicht nur Friedel Richter. Auch Andere tragen dies mit. Die Delegierten zur LVSA-HV werden ausgesucht und so schafft man sich eine erfolgreiche Versammlung. Und taucht tatsächlich ein Kritiker auf.....
Ich hoffe, dass durch Aufklärung an der Basis ein gewisser Druck entsteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



Worscht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass durch Aufklärung an der Basis ein gewisser Druck entsteht.


An uns von der Red. wirds nicht liegen, die Infos sind alle da zum Versagen des DAFV und seinen im Kern anglereindlichen Handlungen

Es liegt schlicht an den Sachsen, ob sie das in ihre Vereine und Bezirke tragen oder ihren zumindest im Ehrenamt auch anglerfeindlichen Landesverband weiter so machen lassen.


----------



## Worscht (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Wer die Sachsen auch sein mögen. Der Haupt- und Ehrenamtlichen werden "ihre Wahrheit" verbreiten.
Die Vereinsvorstände, die Angler müssen die Fakten erfahren und verbreiten. Nur dann kann und wird Widerstand entstehen können. Aber das braucht Zeit für einen Erkenntnisgewinn. In dieser Zeit wird leider noch viel Schaden für uns Angler entstehen. Die Sache ist es wert, für uns selbst zu kämpfen. Das müssen ALLE begreifen, auch die, die nur Angeln gehen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

_Aktualisierung 21.11.2016_
nach:


> *Aktualisierung 12.11. 2016*
> Auf Grund des Wunsches des Präsidenten Richter, gegen einen Beschluss seines Verbandes wieder erneut zu versuchen, in den DAFV zurück zu kehren, ohne dass sich beim DAFV auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas verbessert hätte und Frau Dr. mit ihrem Präsidium sogar wieder kandidieren will, wird natürlich der LVSA wieder in die Riege definitiv anglerfeindlicher Landesverbände aufgenommen und kommt hier von Platz 14 auf Platz 4


 hat immer noch der LVSA bis heut die Unwahrheit auf seinen Seiten stehen und belügt entweder vorsätzlich Angler oder begreift gor nix - beides gleich anglerfeindlich..
Daher von 4 jetzt aufs Treppchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

_Aktualisierung 21. 11. 2016_
Per se sind Abstimmungen aus Unkenntnis oder Dummheit nicht anglerfeindlich.
Wenn damit wie hier aber der Fortbestand einer anglerfeindlichen Organisation wie des DAFV weiter ermöglicht wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040
hat das Konsequenzen im Ranking für die Hessenfischer von Platz 10 auf Platz 6


----------



## Worscht (21. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Die Sachsen stehen auch noch auf Platz 14 - sicherlich ein kleines Fehlerteufelchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Laaaange her - da siehste mal, ich komm kaum noch nach!

Super und danke für den Hinweis!!

Korrigiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

DAFV nun auf Platz 1 gemeinsam mit PETA
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Der Landesverband VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg macht gemeinsame Sache mit dem DAFV auf der Messe Berlin.
https://vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/98...detail&cHash=0f088941d975feeed15daab3da469cd4

Wer mit den  größten Anglerfeinden und Totengräbern des Angelns in Deutschlands so kooperiert, steigt natürlich auch hier im Ranking der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände entsprechend von Platz auf Platz 6 zu den Hessenfischern.

Das Schönste nach dem Bild:
Interessiert keine Sau! ;-))))))

Auch beim DAFV-Foto stehn die Menschen nur am Nachbarstand mit dem Angelgerät und beim DAFV nur Funktionäre und der RuR - Chefredakteur: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/angelwelt-berlin

;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Nachdem nun der  Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. den Anglern seines Nachbarverbandes plötzlich die jahrelang gewährten Karten nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellt (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4606541#post4606541) und damit zeigt, dass es ihm rein um seine verbandsegoistische Sicht und ins keinster Weise um die Förderung des Angeln oder der Angler insgesamt oder Solidarität untereinander geht, steigt der Verband von Platz 3 auf Platz 2 zum LSFV-SH


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Das Jahresabschlussranking 2016 der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände in Deutschland*

_*Auf dem "Treppchen":*_
1.: *PETA - DAFV*
2.: *Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. - Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. *
3.: *NABU - Fischereiverband Saar KöR  - Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg  - Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V *

*Die "Platzierten" *
4.: *BUND - WWF - Greenpeace - Deutscher Tierschutzbund - Landesfischereiverband Bayern* 
5.: *Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V. *
6.:*Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.  - Verband Hessischer Fischer*
7.: *Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.*
8.: *Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.  - Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. *
9.: *Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e.V. - Landesanglerverband Thüringen e.V. - Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. *
10.: *Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*
11.: *Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.*

*>Ab hier kann man nicht mehr von per se "anglerfeindlich" sprechen, ab hier gehts praktisch eher in Richtung immer anglerfreundlicher:*
12.: *Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.*
13.: *Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *
14.: *Fischer-Union-West e.V. RLP *
15.: *Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Zwei Anmerkungen von mir..

1. Heißen die in Niedersachsen jetzt nicht Anglerverband NDS e.V.?

2. Haben die Hamburger in meinen Augen nicht positives für Angler auf die Reihe bekommen! Nur eine Kündigung im DAFV ist für mich kein Grund die mit den Kollegen aus Niedersachsen auf eine Stufe zu stellen!

Auch der neue Vorstand sollte erst einmal beweisen, dass nach großen Ankündigungen auch Taten für Angler folgen!

Die gucken doch auch nur zu, wenn es um Verbote geht. Ob Ausweitung von NSG oder in der Ostsee. Wie viele Meeresangler kommen aus Hamburg? Eine Menge! Baglimit oder Verbot in den AWZ? Keine Wahrnehmung der Hamburger...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Und der DFV könnte weiter nach unten.
Ok, sie haben das Geschwür DAFV in sich, bemühen sich aber diese Pest los zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Stimmt - Niedersachsen muss ich noch umbenennen.


Zum Rest:
War ja "nur" der Abschluss 2016-  2017 gehts ja weiter ;-))


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

der Rheinische kommt mir deutlich zu gut weg ....


tight lines und Frohes Fest

Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ranking: Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Der eiert noch rum momentan und sucht noch seinen Weg, und teilweise sogar richtig...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322962

Muss man schon berücksichtigen....

Während Westfalen - Lippe ein Setzkescherverbot aufnimmt, will es der Rheinische für seine Verbandsgewässer wieder abschaffen..

Da rührt sich was - ich kanns noch nicht einordnen, beobachte das aber weiter und werde im Falle des Falles nächstes Jahr auch schnell reagieren.
In die  eine - oder andere - Richtung...


----------

